# Where to buy rocks



## JJason (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm setting up a new plant tank. Just wondering where I can buy some rocks, say like these

http://www.imod.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/planted3.jpg


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Those appear to Seiryu Stone. I would look at April’s, Canadian Aquatics, King Ed, Aquarium’s West, or Rogers Aquatic.

Good luck on the hunt!

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

